# Asidman (Again)



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Rocks his way beyond 2k

:wave: Congrats (again) :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!! ( again )


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

:woot::woot::woot:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

I kinda feel like Wrench97 in this one, wanted to slip past with that :grin:
Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Seems ya can't get much by here!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers: 
Now get back to work. :4-whip:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

:lol: Yes boss! :handball: - Oh wait are you still there :4-book:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm always here.:4-zap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats!

btw, how did they sucker you into the Articles mob? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

He thinks he's going to get paid.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

How many times have you managed to get away with that old gag?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats again asidman


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Way to go asidman - Keep 'em coming :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> How many times have you managed to get away with that old gag?


Hey Iain, do you mean to say its not true?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. doing well 
What did they promise to pay you ?? Did they mention "WHEN?" :laugh: or "HOW?" :laugh: .. bet they gave you a few drinks first didn't they before they got you to sign that contract .. which you may not even remember signing at all :grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Well the last thing i remember was something like, lots of money...fame & fortune...contract in the mail... i think i was duped.
You mean i really dont get paid? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol:

That Articles team really makes me laugh .. watch out for the Biker with the cat .. he seems to be one of the ringleaders .. in cahoots with another guy from Security, sits on a bucket all day making out that he has stomach problems, probably from all that beer & whisky he has hidden underneath .. :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

DonaldG said:


> Hey Iain, do you mean to say its not true?


Oooops! Sorry, don't think I should have said that...:grin:


I'm just ignoring Greeks bearing grudges...:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

serves you right .. should have opened the GOOD STUFF!!! :laugh:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate =)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks all ray:


----------

